
For advertisers, algorithms lead to unexpected exposure on sites spewing hate - jgrahamc
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/for-advertisers-algorithms-can-lead-to-unexpected-exposure-on-sites-spewing-hate/2017/03/24/046ac164-043d-11e7-b1e9-a05d3c21f7cf_story.html
======
DarkKomunalec
"Google’s AdSense, for example, last month ran ads for several companies
alongside comments using a slur for African Americans, saying “hang them all."

So they want to hold sites responsible for what commenters say, and to censor
it?

